# Festplattenplatz für Gentoo

## rapher

Hallo Leute,

Wieviel Festplattenplatz sollte ich für Gentoo einplanen? 

Es ist doch auch möglich z.B. /boot und /swap auf eine andere Festplatte als /root zu legen oder? Komplikation o.ä.?

MfG,

Raphael

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *rapher wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wieviel Festplattenplatz sollte ich für Gentoo einplanen? 
> 
> 

 

kommt darauf an, wieviele Programme du vorhast zu installieren. Ich hab z.b. (mit Gnome und KDE) um die 6.5 GB.

 *rapher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist doch auch möglich z.B. /boot und /swap auf eine andere Festplatte als /root zu legen oder?
> 
> 

 

ja

----------

## rapher

Danke für die flotte Antwort!

Also von der 4.3GB Lösung hab ich mich schon entfernt, brauche eindeutig mehr!

Andere Frage: Ist es auch kein Problem Festplatten, die über einen IDE Controller angeschlossen sind anzusteuern,

z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3753&item=5180754177  ??

Wie verhält sich das mit der Bezeichnung? Geht das dann weiter mit hde, hdf, ... ??

----------

## Lenz

Also ob dieser Controller unterstützt wird, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab einen Promise und der läuft ohne Probleme da Linux offiziell auch unterstützt wird. War dafür auch etwa 2,5x so teuer wie der von eBay.

Die Laufwerksbezeichnung geht so wie von dir schon vermutet weiter - hde, hdf, hdg, hdh.

Gruß,

Lenz

----------

## rapher

hmm welche Kriterien sollte man beim Kauf eines Controllers beachten? Muss ausdrücklich Linux Support angegeben sein?

Wie verhält sich das mit einem Controller? Muss das OS diesen erst installieren oder wäre es theoretisch auch möglich von einer über controller gesteuerten HD zu booten?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Der Controller von Ebay müßte ziemlich sicher laufen, da es sich um einen "Sil0680" bzw. laut PCI-Datenbank "CMD680" handelt. Dieser Chip wird im Kernel durch "Silicon Image chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE)" unterstützt. Nur von der Raidfunktionalität würde ich Abstand nehmen.

----------

## gordon001

hi, 

ich benutze fluxbox, der ist recht sparsam und flink ... wenn man ihn denn erstmal wunschgemaess konfiguriert hat. 

ich verbrauche mit allen std.-apps wie xmms, mplayer, firefox, gkrellm, etc derzeit 3,4 gb

gruss gordon

----------

## leo2k

aber beim compilieren wird bei mir z.b. für ooffice zwischenzeitlich bis zu 1,5 gig zusätzlich gebraucht.

leo

----------

## slick

 *rapher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieviel Festplattenplatz sollte ich für Gentoo einplanen? 
> 
> Es ist doch auch möglich z.B. /boot und /swap auf eine andere Festplatte als /root zu legen oder? Komplikation o.ä.?
> ...

 

Threads zum Thema Partitionierung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277127.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-17670.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-139300.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288084.html

----------

## rapher

vielen dank, alle fragen geklärt und los gehts  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

hiho.

1.

nach einigem hin und her habe ich beschlossen meinen zweiten rechner ebenfalls mit gentoo auszustatten. in dem rechner steckt eine 120 GB festplatte, die nun natürlich partitioniert werden soll.

nachdem ich tausende forenposts und threads und das doc gelesen habe, bin ich zu folgender einteilung gekommen:

hda1 ext2 70mb /boot noauto

hda2 swap 1G /swap

hda3 reiser 20G /home

hda4 Ext

hda5 reiser 20G /usr ro

hda6 reiser 20G /var noexec,nosuid

hda7 reiser 20G /opt

hda8 reiser 15G /tmp noexec,nosuid

hda9 reiser 2G /www <-- für internet-scripterei usw

hda10 reiser ~25G /

sollte da vielleicht noch das ein oder andere verschoben werden? ich weiß, 1G für swap ist sehr viel, aber das ist ne glatte zahl Very Happy finde ich besser als 512MB oder sowas.... man hats ja *g*

2. muss ich dann beim mounten irgendwas beachten? oder einfach die verzeichnisse mit

mkdir /verzeichnisname

mount /dev/hdax /verzeichnisname

mounten?

in der doku steht was von wegen rechte ändern oder so:

Quote:

Wenn Sie /tmp auf eine separate Partition legen möchten, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Berechtigungen nach dem mounten ändern: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Dies gilt auch für /var/tmp.

was genau soll mir das sagen, bzw wie übertrage ich das auf mein system?

habe noch nichts formatiert oder installiert, sondern wollte einfach mal ne meinung hören. auch zu den boot-optionen wäre es ganz nett, wenn ich da noch den ein oder anderen tipp bekäme, denn sooooo viel erfahrung habe ich mit gentoo noch nicht. das wäre quasi mein erstes selbstaufgesetztes system.

lg.

yona

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> hda6 reiser 20G /var noexec,nosuid 

 

Keine gute Idee. Portage braucht in /var/tmp Ausführrechte die du ihm mit noexec nehmen würdest.

/tmp und swap sollten dicht beeinander liegen, vergl. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2086976.html#2086976 Mit /var würde ichs ähnlich sehen.

Sinn macht auch noch die noatime-Option für alle Partitionen. Da werden die Zugriffe auf Dateien nicht (vom Dateisystem) protokolliert was die Performance etwas erhöhen sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> oder einfach die verzeichnisse mit 
> 
> mkdir /verzeichnisname 
> 
> mount /dev/hdax /verzeichnisname 
> ...

 

Richtig

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Sie /tmp auf eine separate Partition legen möchten, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Berechtigungen nach dem mounten ändern: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Dies gilt auch für /var/tmp. 

 

chmod 1777 legt die Rechte für die Verzeichnisse fest. Da werden diese als Tempverzeichnisse (1) und les-/beschreibbar für alle (777) markiert. Einfach (nach dem mounten der Partitionen) an /tmp und /var/tmp ausführen.

Nachtrag:

 *Quote:*   

> hda10 reiser ~25G / 

 

/ braucht keine 25G sein, schon garnicht wenn Du /var /usr /home etc. auslagerst. Da sollten 5G (großzügig) reichen.

 *Quote:*   

> hda5 reiser 20G /usr ro 

 

/usr readonly? Nein, oder wie willst dann /usr/portage updaten?Last edited by slick on Mon Apr 11, 2005 1:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## TheCurse

Also mit deiner aufteilung verschwendest du meiner Meinung nach extrem viel Platz.

Hier mein Vorschlag, wenn man bei deiner Aufteilung bleiben mag:

hda1 ext2 70mb /boot noauto <-- kann man so lassen

hda2 swap 1G /swap <-- find ich auch ok

hda3 reiser 20G /home <-- Kann man sich drüber streiten, wenn du deine Sachen immer man /home downloadest, alles von storage (siehe unten) hier rein

hda4 Ext

hda5 reiser 10G /usr defaults <-- ich denke man braucht hier nicht mehr, meins ist gerade mal 4G mit distfiles (wirklich viele, noch nie ausgemistet, seitdem das System läuft) etc.

hda6 reiser 10G /var <-- kann mir nicht vorstellen, wofür mehr, aber auch nicht weniger, wegen z.B. openoffice kompilieren

hda7 reiser 20G /opt <-- kann man sich auch drüber streiten, wenn du dahin Spiele etc. installieren willst, min. 20G

hda8 tmpfs oder 1G /tmp noexec,nosuid <-- Viel temp braucht man denk ich nicht

hda9 reiser 2G /www <-- wirklich so viel www? Naja, wers braucht, ansonsten nochmal drüber nachdenken

hda10 reiser 10G / <-- dürfte bei weitem genug sein. Ich bin mit Gnome und xfce noch weit unter 2GB

hda11 reiser rest /mnt/storage <-- wie gesagt, vielleicht um diverse sachen (z.B. downloads) zu lagern, ansonsten nach /home damit

Ist aber auch nur ein vorschlag.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## l3u

Also, ich hab eine meiner Gentoo-Installationen auf ner 3-Gig-Festplatte laufen -- geht auch ;-)

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> hda1 ext2 70mb /boot noauto <-- kann man so lassen

 

Also, ich finde, daß 70 MB ein bißchen viel sind ... an sich muß ja da nur ein bzImage und grub hin. Da würden also locker auch 15 MB oder sowas reichen ... aber generell halte ich eine extra Partition für /boot für nicht mehr notwendig. Ist doch eigentlich nur ein Relikt aus den Zeiten, wo das BIOS noch nicht von Festplatten mit mehr als 4 GB booten konnte, oder?

----------

## TheCurse

Oder wenn man keine Lust hat sein grub zu patchen, damit es auch Reiser4 unterstützt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sinn macht auch noch die noatime-Option für alle Partitionen. Da werden die Zugriffe auf Dateien nicht (vom Dateisystem) protokolliert was die Performance etwas erhöhen sollte.

 

Hm, also auf der Positivseite wäre also ein Performance-Gewinn... gibt es auch negative Aspekte dieser Option?

Müsste es ja im Prinzip geben, sonst wäre die Option ja Standard; die Entwickler des Dateisystems werden sich ja wohl irgendwas gedacht haben, als sie sich dazu entschieden besagte Zeit zu protokollieren.

----------

## slick

Also mir sind negative Folgen nicht bekannt. Einziger Nachteil man kann (z.B. mit find) nicht nach der letzten Zugriffszeit von Dateien suchen, in /tmp z.B. sinnvoll.

----------

## Yonathan

ok... vielen dank für die vielen tipps.

habe mich nun für folgendes modell entschieden:

hda

1 ext2 70MB /boot

2 swap 1G /swap

3 reiser 5G /tmp

4 EXT

5 reiser 10G /var

6 reiser 10G /usr

7 reiser 25G /opt <-- für spiele

8 reiser 10G /home

9 reiser   1G /www <-- für apache und das ganze internetscripteriegedöns

10 reiser 10G /

11 reiser rest /mnt/storage <-- für alles, was es eben runterzuladen und zu speichern gilt

[quote=TheCurse]

hda8 tmpfs oder 1G /tmp noexec,nosuid <-- Viel temp braucht man denk ich nicht [/quote]

ist tmpfs ein besonderes dateifomat für tmp-partitionen? oder ist das ein schreibfehler?

gibt es nun noch wichtige boot-optionen und parameter, die ich in der fstab angeben sollte?

wie gebe ich den usern lese und schreibrechte auf der /mnt/storage-partition?? das ist ja quasi die "auslagerungs"-partition. muss ich beim mounten von /home was beachten oder nur später, wenn ich die einzelnen user anlege? (meine ma bekommt auch einen user-acc, damit sie spielen kann *g* )

wenn es keine einwände gibt, dann werde ich das so übernehmen und mounten

----------

## tuxian

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Der Controller von Ebay müßte ziemlich sicher laufen, da es sich um einen "Sil0680" bzw. laut PCI-Datenbank "CMD680" handelt. Dieser Chip wird im Kernel durch "Silicon Image chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE)" unterstützt. Nur von der Raidfunktionalität würde ich Abstand nehmen.

 

Ja, ich kann bestätigen dass dieser Controller unter Linux funktioniert.

Die RAID-Funktion funktioniert nicht, hab den Controller nur als IDE-Controller verwendet und RAID softwaremäßig gemacht.

----------

## Genone

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach LVM benutzen und die Partitionen (ausser / und /boot) nach Bedarf vergrössern ...

----------

## moe

Der Controller (bzw. einer mit diesem Chipsatz) läuft hier auch seut über 2 Jahren problemfrei..

Ich würde auf einem Desktopsystem nicht soviel unterteilen (oder wenn, dann wie Genone sagt per LVM). Eine strikte Unterteilung hat ja im Grunde nur den Zweck andere Bereiche vorm Überlaufen zu schützen falls irgendwer oder irgendwas die Platte zumüllt, oder um die Rechte restriktiver zu setzen. Aber ein Desktop ist ja kein Server, und du bist sicherlich der einzige Benutzer daran und da doch noch recht neu dabei bist, wirst du bestimmt viel ausprobieren wollen, ich glaube da wird diese undynamische Aufteilung eher zum Hinderniss.

Sicherheitsparanoiiker und Leute die ihr System immer sauber halten, werden mit einer strikten Partitionierung sicher klar kommen, ich halte fürn "ein Mann" Desktop nur /home und / für sinnvoll, aber ich lasse mich da auch gerne eines Besseren belehren..

Gruss Maurice

P.S. achja eine separate /boot hab ich allerdings auch, das macht auch Sinn wie schon gesagt um grub nich mit allen erdenklichen Filesystemen auszustatten, und der Kernel sollte doch wenigstens etwas in Sicherheit liegen.. Mein /boot ist 50MB und Fat formatiert, mit freedos drauf um Biosupdates ohne Diskette durchzuführen..

----------

## slick

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ist tmpfs ein besonderes dateifomat für tmp-partitionen? oder ist das ein schreibfehler?
> 
> 

 

Ist eine Art RAM-Disk, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316787.html

----------

## blice

mod edit: Thread hier dazugemerged.

amne

Nachdem ich gentoo jetzt 3 monate auf meiner alten platte gestestet habe 

(/hdc1 28 Gb und /hdc2 2 Gb Swap ) und eigentlich zufrieden bin möchte ich nun ein neues auf /hda aufbauen.

ich habe noch Winxp mitlaufen wg WinTv, VideoStudio und Druckerreinigung (linux kann zwar drucken, aber nicht die köpfe reinigen) 

Ich denke da an folgende partitionen, denkt ihr das ist ne gute wahl ? 

```

/dev...

/hda1 7,5 GB win XP(c:), grub

/hda5 7 GB win XP(d:)

/hda6 500 MB /boot

/hda7 10 GB /

/hda8 1,5 GB /packages (ln -s /packages /usr/portage/packages) 

/hda9 12 GB /distfiles  (ln -s /distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles)

/hda10 4 GB /home

/hda11 (ca) 30 GB /data (ln -s /data /home/bodo/daten)

/hda12 2 GB Swap  [1024 Mb Ram]

```

das mit packages und distfiles als extr partitionen mach ich schon länger so, so kann ich die vom rest sytem getrennt halten (als isdn-user ist ein verlust von 10 G files schon ein hartes los  :Wink:  ) 

.. und dann noch eine frage zum ext[2|3] reiser ..

ich hab mein aktuelles gentoo in reiserfs angelegt, wenn ich aber in fstab 

/ als reiserfs  eintrage fährt der kernel nicht hoch, 

wenn ich / als ext eintrage fährt der nur bis "press ctrl+D .." und bootet immer wieder neu 

wenn ich / als xfs eintrage meldet der zwar "fsck.xfs not found " aber er fährt wenigstens normale hoch und startet kde 

Welches System soll ich beim neuen nehmen ? ich tendiere zum einfachen ext2 ....

viele Dank für eure antworten ..

----------

## ZX-81

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. und dann noch eine frage zum ext[2|3] reiser ..
> 
> ich hab mein aktuelles gentoo in reiserfs angelegt, wenn ich aber in fstab 
> ...

 

Du hast vermutlich die reiserfstools nicht installiert, deshalb kann er keinen fsck machen und fährt nicht hoch.

----------

## blice

resierfsprogs und reiser4progs sind druff , ich kann ja auch einzelne partitionen mit fsck.reiserfs testen 

-- und dann würde er ja auch bei xfs hängenbleiben , weil xfs hab ich nix installiert (nur den kernelsupport)

----------

## ZX-81

xfs verhält sich da anderst. Hatte genau das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten (mit xfs in fstab lässt sich reiser booten), bei mir lag es an den nicht installierten reiserfstools, ich hatte allerdings keinen Kernelsupport für xfs.

----------

## Gentoonie

Ich bin ein bischen überrascht warum du 500MB für die boot partition reservieren willst. Normalerweise reichen dafür 10-20 MB locker aus. Auch 12 Gigabyte für die Portage distfiles sind weit zuviel. Zumal dieses Verzeichnis ja nicht zwingend all seine files ständig behalten muss. Ich lösche zB von Zeit zu Zeit einfach den kompletten Inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## OnoSendai

Ich glaube, das / nicht viel Platz braucht.

```
# du -hs /*
```

 *Quote:*   

> 5,7M     bin
> 
> 4,6M     boot
> 
> 0            dev
> ...

 

/opt /tmp /boot /var und /usr liegen ja bei Deiner Partitonierung ohnehin auf anderen Partitionen...

500 MB sollten also für / locker ausreichen.

/boot maximal 50 MB

/var 2 GB

/tmp je nach Verwendung...  wenn du z.b, beim brennen erst ein Image anlegst, können evtl. auch 5 GB sinnvoll sein...

/usr vielleicht 8 - 10 GB

/opt maximal 5 GB (so viele Spiele gibt es nun auch nicht... Und das, was Du mit wine 'emulierst' kannst Du genau so gut auch ins Homeverzeichniss packen.)

----------

## smurfer

Hallo,

Genone hatte LVM ja bereits erwähnt. Bei mir hat es sich in jedem Fall bewährt, eine "physikalische" Partition für /usr und /opt zu verwenden und die letztliche Aufteilung über LVM vorzunehmen. Die Gesamtgröße kann man recht gut abschätzen und muss sich somit keine Gedanken machen, ob sich ein mächtiges Programm schließlich in /usr oder /opt niederlassen möchte.

Gruß, smurfer...

----------

## fennex

Hallo,

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> habe mich nun für folgendes modell entschieden:
> 
> hda
> 
> 1 ext2 70MB /boot
> ...

 

Warum?

Ich versteh nicht, warum es so zerstückelt werden soll - würde nicht eine Partitionierung wie z.b.:

1. ext2 50MB /boot

2. swap 1GB /swap

3. ext3 (o.ä.) 119GB /

mehr Sinn machen? Was passiert, wenn eine Partition in einiger Zeit mehr Platz braucht? Außerdem wird der Platz der Festplatte so besser genutzt. Ansonsten fängt man an große Dateien in andere Partitionen zu packen und muss sich auch noch merken, wo das ganze Zeugs liegt...

Fennex

----------

## ZX-81

 *fennex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versteh nicht, warum es so zerstückelt werden soll - würde nicht eine Partitionierung wie z.b.:
> 
> 1. ext2 50MB /boot
> ...

 

Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, zumindest solange es sich um ein Desktopsystem mit keinen speziellen Anforderungen handelt. Andererseits haben z.B. verschiedene Dateisystem unterschiedliche Stärken und Schwächen (reiserfs geht z.B. sehr effizient mit kleinen Dateien (z.B. /usr/portage) xfs mit grossen (z.B. /usr/portage/distfiles) Teilweise ist es auch sinnvoll, Verzeichnisse in die häufig geschrieben wird (z.B. /tmp, /var/tmp) von quasi satischen (z.B. /usr) zu trennen. Wichtiger sind jedoch sicherheitstechnische Aspekte, so wird für Server immer wieder empfohlen, dass /tmp eine eigene Partition sein soll, damit sie mit noexec gemountet werden kann. Auch Quotas beziehen sich IMHO auf eine Partition. Bei einer grossen Root-Partition ist es zudem noch problematischer wenn diese vollläuft.

Ich würde einfach empfehlen, solange jemand keinen speziellen Grund für eine Aufteilung der Partitionen hat, mit einer grossen Root-Partition zu fahren.

----------

## ZX-81

 *blice wrote:*   

> resierfsprogs und reiser4progs sind druff , ich kann ja auch einzelne partitionen mit fsck.reiserfs testen 
> 
> -- und dann würde er ja auch bei xfs hängenbleiben , weil xfs hab ich nix installiert (nur den kernelsupport)

 

Boote das System doch mal mit der Live-CD oder Knoppix und check mal Deine Root-Partition.

----------

## fennex

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Ich würde einfach empfehlen, solange jemand keinen speziellen Grund für eine Aufteilung der Partitionen hat, mit einer grossen Root-Partition zu fahren.

 

Danke. Ich dachte schon, dass ich alles falsch verstanden hätte  :Smile: 

Fennex

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, 

ich würde immer eine eigene Partition für home respektive daten erstellen. Falls mal das root-fs geschrottet wird (stromausfall oder sonstwelche probleme) ist die chance doch grösser das die daten nicht verloren sind. Dann sind auch alle Programmeinstellungen noch gesichert.

Das spart einem das Backup natürlich NICHT.

----------

## rkaerner

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ich würde immer eine eigene Partition für home respektive daten erstellen. Falls mal das root-fs geschrottet wird (stromausfall oder sonstwelche probleme) ist die chance doch grösser das die daten nicht verloren sind. Dann sind auch alle Programmeinstellungen noch gesichert.
> 
> Das spart einem das Backup natürlich NICHT.

 

Wowereit! Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man sich nur durch Anlage einer eigenen Partition für die Daten und/oder die userschares (damit man eben sein System beliebig schreddern kann, ohne jedes Mal seinen favorite wm neu einrichten zu müssen) das Backup sparen könnte.

Aus Plat(z|ten)mangel nutze ich übrigens derzeit in der Tat ein / mit 6 GiB und ein /home mit 10 GiB. Sollte ich jedoch mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, viel zu viel Geld für $mächtig_große_platte zu haben, dann werde ich dort auch zumindest für /var/tmp und /tmp eigene Partitionen anlegen. Ansonsten sind - zumindest aus meiner jugendlich unbedarften Sicht - Partitionen vor allem dazu gut, (inkrementelle) backups zu vereinfachen.

----------

